# Como hacer un Localizador GPS Mini



## Nikeboymx (Dic 16, 2014)

Salu2: Antes que nada muchas gracias por la atención, y espero darme a entender lo que necesito hacer y me puedan ayudar
Soy Ingeniero en Sistemas computacionales, Vivo en Mexico D.F.
ahorita se estan pasando por una situacion bastante grave y hasta un punto alarmante en este pais. ya que ultimamente se estan robando con mas frecuencia a los niños y niñas, y pues uno como padre no quisiera que le pasara algo a nuestros hij@s
entonces si me preocupa la situacion actual y quisiera estar preparado, por si las dudas (Ojala y nunca pase) y un proyecto que quiero llevar a cabo es Construir un Localizador GPS de un tamaño bastante portable para que mis hijas que tienen 2 y 7 años lo puedan traer sin que se den cuenta ni ellas ni las demas personas, esto yo creo que para mi seria de gran ayuda ya que hace algun tiempo realice una pagina para presisamente hacer localizacion via satelital deGPS pero para flotillas de Autos.

Creen que si se podria llevar a cabo??
y que necesitaria para la construccion?? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

Sin ofender  , ya venden los GPS portables para mascotas 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...=SIOQVKSyEouwggSWt4TICA&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## papirrin (Dic 16, 2014)

Acabo de ver en facebook que en algun lado inventaron unos Zapatos con GPS. no se si ya sean comerciales. seria mas efectivo en caso de secuestro sino encuentran donde esta.

o comprar un GPS para perro y meterlo dentro del tacon del zapato. XD


----------

